# Another Idiot Drinks the Picker Kool-Aid



## partsguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Look at this guy, he had this common as dirt Western Flyer listed for....$1,880!!! I tried to inform him of reality and it was lowed to....$700!!! LMFAO!! This bike isn't worth more than $20 on the best of days. Check out his spelling too; he was obviously unaware of using a dictionary or "spell check".

Here is a link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191079864285&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Here is the informative email I sent the guy (I knew it wouldn't do much good but I had to try!)

"Dear ou8125150.2012,

Hi, I have been collecting, parting out, and restoring classic bikes since 2005 (LONG before American Pickers made it "cool") and I thought I would offer some info on this bike. It was built by AMF Roadmaster for Western Auto stores across the country from about '66-'78. Western Auto was once a prominent force in the dept store industry and AMF was a powerful manufacturer of many things from bicycles to bowling equipment. AMF stands for "American Machine and Foundry".

I've had a few bikes like this over the years. One was a mint condition model in turquoise and white with a tank and rack and a headlight built into the tank.

This bike is very common and not valuable at all. My Deluxe model took almost a year to sell at $50, I took an offer of $35. This bike is a $20 item, and definitely far from a $1,0880.00 asking price. I'm curious where you came up with that number.

I am also a big Van Halen fan and have "5150" and "OU812" in my collection. I wish you the best of luck.

- hoopnut3055"

Here is the ALL CAPS reply I got:

 "JUST ACQUIRED IT NOW FROM BASEMENT FROM THIS LADY ITS A WESTERN FLYER  A GUY AT THE BIKE SHOP TOLD ME ITS VERY RARE MOST METEOR FLYERS WERE ADULT BIKES NOT LITLE GIRLS BIKES AND THEY WERE MURRAY METEORS NOT WESTERN FLYERS I WAS TOLD THIS BIKE WAS MADE ABOUT 1960 HE TOOK ALL THE NUMBERS DOWN AND LOOKED IT UP IN A CATALOG THEN HE TOLD ME THIS,, I HAVENT SEEN ONE LIKE IT I GOGGLED DONE LOTS OF RESEARCH NOT EVEN A PICTURE LIKE THIS ONE OR EVEN A LITLE BOYS BIKE THE BASKET IS WORTH MORE THAN 20.00,, ITS JUST DIRTY IN THE PICTURES ITS BEEN IN THAT BASEMENT SINCE THE SIXTYS  THANKS FOR THE INFO THO"


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 5, 2014)

at least the dude gave you the time of day, and politely.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2014)

oh well, he'll figure it out eventually...... least he gave a cordial reply....


----------



## bike (Mar 5, 2014)

*What if*

it sells...............


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2014)

bike said:


> it sells...............




Then the buyer's the idiot.


----------



## bike (Mar 5, 2014)

*Where two fools*

meet! I have seen it happen. Not with me on the winning end!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2014)

oh, come on Paul... you're alot of things, but a fool's NOT one of them.....


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 5, 2014)

Why did they post a picture of a little girl on a bike that is different then the one offered for sale? Is that supposed to add value? Hmmmm!


----------



## Handyman (Mar 5, 2014)

*Learning Curve*

We are all at different stages on the "Learning Curve" when it comes to the bicycle world.  I would just as soon leave the guy alone and let him find out for himself where he's going wrong, it's all part of the process, rather than be told by someone who thinks they are an expert that the bike he has is basically worthless.  Pete inFitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2014)

^he's right, we're ALL still learning!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 5, 2014)

LOLOL 


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 5, 2014)

I had an experience like that a couple years ago, I was vending at a antique motorcycle meet and a guy I knew asked if he could put a couple of bicycles out for sale, I said sure.  He rolls up with to late 60's plain girls bikes and asked me what I thought they were worth.  I tried to be polite and tell him that since they were rideable a decent price to expect to get was around 40-50 bucks each.  Some people will buy a bike just to ride around the meets.  I guess I insulted him and he replied they were worth hundreds of dollars and I was trying to rip him off.  He said he had seen them sell on the pickers for lots of money. I said I wish you the best of luck.  He still has them today....


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 5, 2014)

*Rattle the cage!*

Just had to poke him, and politely deflate his ego. Offered $80 total after shipping for my niece. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Handyman said:


> We are all at different stages on the "Learning Curve" when it comes to the bicycle world.  I would just as soon leave the guy alone and let him find out for himself where he's going wrong, it's all part of the process, rather than be told by someone who thinks they are an expert that the bike he has is basically worthless.  Pete inFitchburg




Man.... Amen to all of that Pete.  I'm new to these beautiful bikes and I consider myself lucky that the first dozen ridiculous, stupid, idiotic, naive and uninformed questions, statements and actions that I puked miserably all over the CABE site were greeted by the kindness of strangers on these boards....people who remember the first few lonely, awkward miles of their own learning curve. 

Andrew


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2014)

I just love it when you get a thread where the newbie who collects some of the trashiest 1960's junk is trying to trash the other newbie with the other 1960's junk! 
I remember your first posts here, with your Huffys and Spaceliners, so rusted they were coming apart!
I know it's fun to make fun of people, but it only makes you look like a jerk. hurts don't it? imagine if that guy does start to do some research and comes across this thread. think he'll like the site then?




​there have been people calling for new rules and the enforcement of old rules lately, which I think is stupid. if you aren't adult enough to talk about a bike or part without posting price and location than you're too stupid to use a computer or ride a bike!
further this section is supposed to be for neat and cool stuff either you've found or have listed yourself on ebay and Craig's list, not a general "let's make fun of that guy, he such an idiot" section.
go grow up and learn to have some respect for people!

​


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

I love those cheap, rust buckets. I like fixing them on the cheap and selling for $10-20 more than I paid to cover parts so I can have people down here on old bikes.


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ^he's right, we're ALL still learning!



But a little reading on the subject first would alleviate the goofiness . You can't fix stupid!
 Lee


----------

